# Trackmania Nations - Hänger beim Ladebildschirm



## Masterchief79 (6. April 2010)

*Trackmania Nations - Hänger beim Ladebildschirm*

Hey Jungs,

habe grade mal TM Nations ESWC und Forever auf meinem Notebook installiert und kriege die nicht so richtig zum laufen.
Beide Games, sowie der Grafiktreiber des Notebooks (für X3100 GMA965) sind auf den neuesten Stand gebracht worden.


Mein Problem nun: Die Games starten, doch dann hängt er sich praktisch beim Ladebildschirm auf. Ich komme auch gar nicht erst bis zur Vorschau, nur bis zu diesem Bildschirm wo unten rechts in der Ecke steht "Bitte Warten".
Also das Spiel stürzt ab. Das Book läuft weiterhin ganz normal.
Beenden kann ich dann nur über den Taskmanager.

Was aber komisch ist, ist dass beide Games jeweils nach dem Update ein Mal startbar waren und ich konnte auch zocken. Beim erneuten Startversuch selbes Problem.

PS: Ist Windows XP drauf.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## i3810jaz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Trackmania Nations - Hänger beim Ladebildschirm*

check mal dein pc auf viren vielleicht hilfts ja und benchmarke ihn mal (wenn er instabil ist muss er mähmlich nicht gleich ausgehen)


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Trackmania Nations - Hänger beim Ladebildschirm*

Update: Hab einfach Win7 draufgeschmissen und nu läuft alles perfekt!
Kann also zu


----------

